# [CLOSED] Pathfinder: Vampires of Waterdeep OOC Thread



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 4, 2008)

STILL RECRUITING! Recruitment ends 12/8/08. Will entertain alt slots after that point.

I'm ready to get back in the GM's saddle. Since I'm not ready to GM 4E and the Pathfinder rules are readily and freely available, it will be the Pathfinder system.

The group will consist of 4-6 vampire PCs, all starting at LA 11. The vampire template is +8 so you are free to add up to three class levels.

The vampires will be aspiring Nobles. And all will be in business together. I'll be using the Order of the Court & Play The Market sections from Power of Faerun. While not necessary reading by the PCs, it will help to familiarize yourself with these sections. Also, the fact that City of Splendors is out and I own it its inclusion to this game is a no brainer.

I'll allow Changelings (gain a +2 bonus to Wis & Cha) from Eberron. Spell Compendium, Magic Item Compendium & Players Guide to Faerun are allowed in their entirety. As per racial options, you are allowed anything for your race only so long as it is covered in one of the Races of... books (this includes Races of Eberron for Changelings). Other than this everything is is allowed on a case by case basis. Core classes outside of the Pathfinder system are not permitted.

Stat generation is as follows; all scores start at a base of 10 (no Con score, use Cha modifier to determine bonus HP). You have 20 points to spend on improving these. 

[sblock=Ability Score Cost Improvement]
	
	



```
[b]Score  Cost[/b]
 11      1
 12      2
 13      3
 14      4
 15      5
 16      7
 17     10
 18     14
```
[/sblock]Then apply racial modifiers followed by vampire template modifiers.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask.

I'd like to test out my homebrewed encumbrance system, so if you don't mind please your the values given there for your carrying capacity.


```
drakir nosslin    Nicos Helfeion
Phaezen           Vandaros Evenstar
Vertexx69	  Rangta Shandalla
```


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Nov 4, 2008)

Very interested, been looking for a good game here for quite some time now! 
On my way to work right now, so I'll post concept and such tonight.


----------



## Ginnel (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds fun Rev just a few questions

what type of game are you aiming to run? just handy in terms to know what kind of concept to go for. Would it be more free form reacting to events that happen or more of a set adventure type thing, and is political intrigue going to play a big part?

Will the players know each other? and can they come from places outside waterdeep.

How about inter planar stuff in terms of backgrounds?

I'll probably add more


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> what type of game are you aiming to run? just handy in terms to know what kind of concept to go for. Would it be more free form reacting to events that happen or more of a set adventure type thing, and is political intrigue going to play a big part?



It will be an equal mix of both. There will be parties to attend as apiring nobles and stuff will be happening on that level too.



Ginnel said:


> Will the players know each other? and can they come from places outside waterdeep.



Yes, all are co-owners and ocasionally will ocasionally have to do a little more than supervise the business. I'm thinking of this as From Dusk Til Dawn. It'll be a Tavern/Inn that has its own entrance into Undermountain. Perfect for disposing of bodies.



Ginnel said:


> How about inter planar stuff in terms of backgrounds?



You'll have to be more specific as to what you are are inquiring about. Do you mean races, feats, PrCs? Each is on a case by case basis.  



Ginnel said:


> I'll probably add more



Whatever crosses your mind. If it would help to garner interest, of course it is an allowable inquiry.


----------



## Mad Man Lumpy (Nov 4, 2008)

This sounds way cool and is a perfect setting for it. I'd love to get in on this as a prickish elvish sorceror for my couple of levels. I'll get something posted up in the next day if the spot is available.


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2008)

This looked cool at first - then I saw who posted it.

Ummm ... yeah.  Reveille, maybe you ought to let your Mud Sorcerer's Tomb game finish up before starting this one.  Though I guess it has already finished, no?  In the same way your Planescape game did, rather than even getting as far as your D20 modern/D&D matrix game did.

You come up with interesting campaign concepts, I'll give you that.  Too bad the games never get played.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 4, 2008)

kinem said:


> This looked cool at first - then I saw who posted it.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> You come up with interesting campaign concepts, I'll give you that.  Too bad the games never get played.




I had stuff going on at the time. Real life stuff. My dads death hit me real hard back then. I can promise that this will not meet an early demise. If you notice my posting history, you'll see that that time frame sees me as posting very little to none.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 4, 2008)

The unusual stuff always intrigues me. Color me interested. I'll think on it a bit more. How will PCs be chosen and how many are you aiming for?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ambrus said:


> The unusual stuff always intrigues me. Color me interested. I'll think on it a bit more. How will PCs be chosen and how many are you aiming for?




Well basically it is first come first serve. I'll leave the roster open for interested players as alts. I'm looking for no more than 6 characters to fill out the party.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 5, 2008)

a bump before sleeping.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think that I'll go with a human rogue to start with. What's your view on alignment? I'd like him to be NE, still working with the group of course, but if you like, I'll shift it to N.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 6, 2008)

LA 10 with 2HD, hows that going to work? Vampires need at least 5 HD to become vamps or they'd just be mindless spawn (making the minimum LA for this game 13). This could be a very tricky game to survive in, but being vampires helps a little ;p My Lawful Evil human monk or Dromite Wilder will have to be really crafty, because only the truely unenlightened monks don't like money, and an endless stream of faceless happy meals with legs.


----------



## Arnkel (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got an idea for a character, the only problem is that the LA is just 1 point too high. I'd really like to play a Drow Vampire. I don't know if you'd be interested, by I have access to Libris Mortis, which has a Vampire Spawn Monster class(it basically allows you to play a vampire from ECL 1). Would you possibly allow me to play a Drow using this option? If you're wondering as to the class I'd choose after I finish getting my Monster class levels, I'm considering Bard or Wizard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 6, 2008)

drakir_nosslin said:


> I think that I'll go with a human rogue to start with. What's your view on alignment? I'd like him to be NE, still working with the group of course, but if you like, I'll shift it to N.




Any but CE. Basically the character needs to be able to get along well with others for the long haul.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> LA 10 with 2HD, hows that going to work? Vampires need at least 5 HD to become vamps or they'd just be mindless spawn (making the minimum LA for this game 13). This could be a very tricky game to survive in, but being vampires helps a little ;p My Lawful Evil human monk or Dromite Wilder will have to be really crafty, because only the truely unenlightened monks don't like money, and an endless stream of faceless happy meals with legs.




Here is how I am going to treat it; prior to becoming aspiring nobles the characters were spawn, but the controlling vampire(s) are slain thereby promoting the characters to full vampire status. I think there are some literary examples of this but not sure of which ones.

Also this will be a psionics free game as Pathfinder has not yet tackled that subject.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Arnkel said:


> I've got an idea for a character, the only problem is that the LA is just 1 point too high. I'd really like to play a Drow Vampire. I don't know if you'd be interested, by I have access to Libris Mortis, which has a Vampire Spawn Monster class(it basically allows you to play a vampire from ECL 1). Would you possibly allow me to play a Drow using this option? If you're wondering as to the class I'd choose after I finish getting my Monster class levels, I'm considering Bard or Wizard.




If you really want to play a drow you are going to have to do it the Drow of the Underdark way (see the Drow Racial Class, pgs. 220-221). If you don't have that book let me know and I'll get the info typed up for you.

EDIT: Also your drow character will be a Szarkai, an albino drow that is indistinguishable from a normal elf. Your character should never reveal this though. You should try to come up with a unique background to reflect why your character came to be among Waterdhavians.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm quite new here (been playing pbp at wizards forum before I found this place too.) so before I start writing everything down, is there any specific way that you want this character presented? Any models for the sheet and such things, or can we just go ahead?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 6, 2008)

drakir_nosslin said:


> I'm quite new here (been playing pbp at wizards forum before I found this place too.) so before I start writing everything down, is there any specific way that you want this character presented? Any models for the sheet and such things, or can we just go ahead?




I've attached the character sheet template I've grown accustomed to using myself.


----------



## Arnkel (Nov 6, 2008)

Reveille said:


> If you really want to play a drow you are going to have to do it the Drow of the Underdark way (see the Drow Racial Class, pgs. 220-221). If you don't have that book let me know and I'll get the info typed up for you.
> 
> EDIT: Also your drow character will be a Szarkai, an albino drow that is indistinguishable from a normal elf. Your character should never reveal this though. You should try to come up with a unique background to reflect why your character came to be among Waterdhavians.




That's still not technically possible. The problem is that neither the Vampire Template nor the Drow Racial Class give any HD, and there's this little problem that you can't multiclass out of a racial class until you've taken all the racial levels. Do you want me to type and send the Vamp spawn class I have to you?(The class I have from LM gives 4 HD total, and still only takes up the 8 lvls the Vampire Template would normally cost).
  As for the Szarkai bit, I was kinda intending to remain hidden(behind a mask, or by using illusion magic) or pull a Jarlaxle and claim to be Drizzt when people asked, or better yet, just say I'm only a Half-drow. This way the organization can have further ties to Skullport(which, as I recall has Drow). Been working on a rather nice backstory, which I'll send to you shortly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2008)

All right. I didn't want to but I'll up the LA by 1, so character so start with LA11. 

However I would like the drow to be a Szarkai. It doesn't change anything but cosmetics, you still have all the racial traits of a drow. You can still us the Skullport bit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2008)

FYI, I've started up a Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Alrighty then, since I haven't played one in a while, I'll go with a changeling cleric 3 (Lust & Pride) as my concept. Is there a vampiric deity in pathfinder, I can't seem to get the beta downloaded? Theres nothing in Cdiv or SC and I dont have LM or BoVD anymore.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Nov 8, 2008)

How do you wanna do HP? Roll or average?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it cool if we use vamp options from Libris Mortis?  I used the "Psychic vampire" option which takes away the level drain and gives 1d6 wisdom drain and a 1 point wisdom drain aura.

Are you using the rule that any skill that has a racial bonus is counted as always a class skill?

Heres the work in progress, still need skills and spells, but other than that I took average for HP.

 [sblock=Description & Style] This slender vampire is nothing if not the epitomy of sly charm. His long black hair is always shining and perfectly groomed. His perfect porcelain skin has the pallor of alabaster, which only serves to attract women to him like a moth to the flame. While he often maintains a male form, it is not uncommon to sometimes find a stunning young woman that shares many of Rangta’s personality traits when he is not around. The massive tower shield he carries into battle matches his thick black armor, and both bear the symbol of an elder elemental eye unlike that of any deity anyone has ever heard of. Strangely he doesn’t seem to carry a weapon, but only an oddly bound two foot rod at his belt with a sickly green crystal set into its base. His lust extends well beyond blood and he can often be found hosting bachnals from the bottom of a pile of gorgeous young folk deep into the night, many of which take up the call of the elder elemental eye in his name. Amongst the myriad tangle of limbs several violet tentacles can sometimes be glimpsed through the din of flesh. [/sblock]
  [sblock=Rangta]Name: Rangta Shandalla
  Class: Cleric 3 
  Race: Changeling, Psychic* Vampire
  Type: Undead/Shapeshifter
  Size: M
  Gender: Male
  Alignment: NE
  Domains: 
  - Lust, 1/day +3 Cha for 1 minute
  - Pride, Reroll save results of 1

  Hit Dice: 12+2D12+15 (40)
  Speed: 20
  Armor Class: 31 (+9 Armor, +1 Dex,  +5 Shield, +6 natural) Touch 11
  Initiative: +6
  Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+7

  Abilities: (base, + racial, + template)
  Str 16 +3 (10 +6)
  Dex 14 +2 (10 +4)
  Con -
  Int 14 +2 (12 +2)
  Wis 22 +6 (18, +2, +2)
  Cha 20 +5 (14 +2 +4)

  Attack: spear +12 (1d8 +10/X3)

  Special Attacks: 
  Blood Drain 
  Children of the Night 
_Dominate Person _as a Standard Action. 
  *Wisdom Drain, on a Touch or Slam, deal 1d6 Wisdom Drain (no save). For each point of Wisdom,
  the Vampire gains 5 Temporary HP for 1 hour. Usable 1/round.
  * Wisdom Drain Aura – all living creatures within a 10’ radius take 1 point of Wisdom Drain per round 
  Create Spawn 

  Special Qualities:
_Polymorph_, as a Standard Action into a Bat, Dire Bat, Wolf, orDire Wolf 
  Damage Reduction 10 / silver and magic.
  Fast Healing – 5 
_Gaseous Form _as a Standard Action. Fly at 20’ with Perfect maneuverability.
_Spider Climb_, always on.
  Resists: Cold 10, Electricity 10, Turn +4

  Saves: Fort +5 Ref +9 Will +6

  Skills: (24 pts)
  Bluff 8 +1+5+10
  Intimidate 8 1+5+2
  Hide 8 1+2+10
  Move Silent 8 1+2+10
  Concentrate 8 1
  Spot 6 1+6+8
  Search 8 1+2+8
  Listen 5 1+6+8
  Sense Motive 1 1+2
  Knowledge Planes 1 
  Knowledge Religion 1 

  Languages: Common, Draconic, Auran, Elven, Infernal, 

  Feats:
  1 Profane Lifeleech
  3 Expert Tactician
  (Bonus Vampire)
  - Alertness
  - Combat reflexes
  - Dodge
  - Improved Initiative
  - Lightning Reflexes

  Stuff: (66k) 
  Everbright Greater Vampiric Tentacle Rod 54,000g (36k,+18k-2k,+2k)

  - Lesser Corrosive Crystal 1,500g
  +1 Full Plate 2,650g
  +1 Tower Shield 1.180g
  Gloves of the Uldra Savant 3,100g
  Bracers of Opportunity 2,300g
  Backpack 2g

  1270gp[/sblock]I used the standard rules for enhancing specific items.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's my character, I'm mostly finished with the crunch, thinking about swapping out a few items, but most likely he'll stay like this. Working on the fluff for the moment, unless anything comes up tomorrow, I should be able to finish then.

[sblock=Nicos Heldeion]
	
	



```
Name:           Nicos Heldeion                  Age:            27
Class/Level:    Rogue 3		                Gender:         Male
Race:           Human Vampire                   Height:         5' 10,5 ''
Alignment:      NE                              Weight:         178,5 lb
Deity:          Bane                            Speed:          30 ft.
Hair:           Black                           Eyes:           Green
Size:           Medium                          Skin:           Light brown

Ability		Score	Mod	AC Total     28   Flat    Attack
Strength	 16	+3	Base         10   Foot    Bonus 
Dexterity	 20	+5	Natural      06    22      +2
Constitution	 --	--	Size         --           
Intelligence	 18	+4	Deflection   --   Touch   Grapple
Wisdom		 16	+3	Dexterity    05    16     Total   +5
Charisma	 19	+4	Armor        04           BAB     +2
                                Shield	     --           STR     +3
Hit Points	Current  Total	Magic        02           Size    --
Race + Class	  36      36    Misc. Mod.   01           Misc.   --

Saving Throws                        Non-Standard Attacks          
	        Fort   Ref    Will              Unarmed
Total           +1     +10    +4     Hit Bonus    +7    
Base Save       +1     +3     +1     Damage       1d6+Energy Drain
Ability         ---    +5     +3     Critical     x2
Feat            ---    +2     ---    Range       Melee
Magic           ---    ---    ---    Type         B
Conditional     ---    ---    ---    Notes  Non-Lethal

Initiative      +11        Damage Reduction  10/Silver and Magic
Dex             +5         Fast Healing 5
Misc            +6         Resistance; Cold/Electricity 10
                           Turn Resistance +8

	       Attack
Attack	       Bonus    Damage   Critical   Range   Type   Weight   Notes
Ariadne         +6      1d6+4    19-20/x2    xxx     P      2 lbs.  +2d6 vs. good, 1d6 extra SA
Eriale          +6      1d6+4      x2        10      S      2 lbs.  +2 damage during surprise round and 1:st round of combat
Hand Crossbow   +8      1d4+1    19-20/x2    30      P      2 lbs.  3/day teleport target 10 ft. Will DC 17 negates

                       Key      Skill     Ability       Ranks       Misc.      Magic
Skills		     Ability   Modifier   Modifier   Class Skill   Modifier   Modifier  Notes
Acrobatics             DEX       +11        +5           3/Y        +3          xxx       1
Appraise               INT       +4         +4           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx         
Bluff                  CHA       +10        +4           3/Y        +11         xxx          
Climb		       STR       +16        +3           2/Y        +11         xxx       1
Craft                  INT       ---        ---          ----       ---         ---          
 - Alchemy              -        +8         +4           1/Y        +3          xxx         
Diplomacy              CHA       +10        +4           3/Y        +3          xxx         
Disable Device	       INT       +12        +4           3/Y        +5          xxx         
Disguise               CHA       +10        +4           3/Y        +3          xxx       1
Escape Artist	       DEX       +5         +5           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1
Handle Animal          CHA       +4         +4           Xx/N       xxx         xxx         
Heal                   WIS       +3         +3           Xx/N       xxx         xxx         
Intimidate             CHA       +9         +4           2/Y        +3          xxx         
Knowledge              INT       ---        ---          ----       ---         ---          
 - Dungeoneering        -        +4         +4           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx         
 - Local                -        +10        +4           3/Y        +3          xxx         
Linguistics            INT       +10        +4           3/Y        +3          xxx
Perception             WIS       +19        +3           3/Y        +13         xxx             
Perform                CHA       --         ---          ----       ---         ---          
 - Act                  -        +8         +4           1/Y        +3          xxx         
Profession             WIS       ---        ---          ----       ---         ---          
 - Caligraphy           -        +7         +3           1/Y        +3          xxx         
Ride                   DEX       +5         +5           xx/N       xxx         xxx         
Sense Motive           WIS       +19        +3           2/Y        +13         xxx         
Sleight Of Hand        DEX       +11        +5           3/Y        +3          xxx       1
Stealth                DEX       +29        +5           3/Y        +11         +10       1
Survival               WIS       +3         +3           xx/N       xxx         xxx         
Swim                   STR       +3         +3           xx/Y       xxx         xxx       2
Use Magic Device       CHA       +10        +4           3/Y        +3          xxx         
                                                                                       
1. Armor Check Penalty                                                       
2. Double Armor Check Penalty                                                
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Languages (Read/Write, Speak)
Common
Undercommon
Chondathan
Illuskan
Damaran
Elven
Dwarven
Infernal


Feats
Alertness[sup]Vampire[/sup] +2 Perception and Sense Motive
Combat Reflexes[sup]Vampire[/sup] Additional AOO
Dodge[sup]Vampire[/sup] +1 Dodge bonus to AC
Improved Initiative[sup]Vampire[/sup] +4 on initiative
Lightning Reflexes[sup]Vampire[/sup] +2 Reflex Saves
Weapon Finesse[sup]Human[/sup] Dex instead of Str on attack rolls 
Two Weapon Fighting[sup]Level 1[/sup] Reduce Penalties for fighting with two weapons
Double Slice [sup]Level 3[/sup] Add full str mod to damage with off-hand weapon

Class Traits: Rogue
Weapon Prof: Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbow, Rapier, Sap, Shortbow, Shortsword
Armor Prof: Light Armor
Sneak Attack: 2d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trapsense +1
Rogue Talents: Fast Stealth


Racial Traits
+2 Dex
Extra Feat
Extra Skillpoint
Weapon Prof: Throwing Axe
Favored Class: Rogue

Template Traits
Undead                        Blood Drain
Bonus Feats                   Children of the Night
Ability Increase              Dominate
Natural Armor Increase        Create Spawn       
Slam Attack                   Energy Drain
Alternate Form                Damage Reduction
Fast Healing                  Gaseous Form
Cold/Electricity Resistance   Spider Climb
Turn Resistance

 
Equipment	               Cost     Weight     Reference/Pg. #
The Night Ward                22800      10 lb        See below
Ariadne                       14310      2  lb        See below  
Eriale                         8308      2  lb        See below
Dislocating Hand Crossbow +1   8400      2  lb        MIC 32
Bolts x 20                        4      2  lb        PF 103
Crystal of Return, Lesser      1000      -            MIC 65
Boots of Tracklessness        11000      1  lb        MIC 79
Hat of Disguise                1800      -            PF 377
Cloak of Turn Resistance      11000      1  lb        MIC 89
Ring of Silent Spells          2000      -            MIC 127
Disguise Kit    (At home)        50      8  lb        PF 113
Alchemist's Lab (At home)       500      40 lb        PF 113
Thieves Tools, Masterwork       100      2  lb        PF 113
Monk's Outfit                     -      -            PF 114
Thunderstone x5                 150      5  lb        PF 113
Artisan's Tools (At home)         5      5  lb        PF 113

Encumbrance                  27 lbs.


Light:      00-76   lbs.
Medium:     77-153  lbs.
Heavy:      154-230 lbs.
Push/Drag:  1150    lbs,
Lift:       230/460 lbs.

Platinum:   xxxxx 
Gold:       573
Silver:     xxxxx
Copper:     xxxxx
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Items]
The Night Ward is a +2 Mithral Chain Shirt (PF 343) with the glamered (PF 342) and improved shadow special (PF 343) abilities.
Ariadne is a +1 Shortsword with the Unholy (PF 349), Hideaway (MIC 36) and Deadly Precision (MIC 32) special abilities
Eriale is a +1 throwing axe with the Eager (MIC 34) special ability[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 11, 2008)

drakir_nosslin said:


> How do you wanna do HP? Roll or average?




Three-quarters max.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 11, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> Is it cool if we use vamp options from Libris Mortis?  I used the "Psychic vampire" option which takes away the level drain and gives 1d6 wisdom drain and a 1 point wisdom drain aura.



I have no problem with this, if anyone else wants to use these options I'm cool with it. A little variety is a good thing.



Vertexx69 said:


> Are you using the rule that any skill that has a racial bonus is counted as always a class skill?



I'm not changing this from the RAW.



Vertexx69 said:


> Heres the work in progress, still need skills and spells, but other than that I took average for HP.





drakir_nosslin said:


> Here's my character, I'm mostly finished with the crunch, thinking about swapping out a few items, but most likely he'll stay like this. Working on the fluff for the moment, unless anything comes up tomorrow, I should be able to finish then.



Tired now, I'll give it a good look over later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 12, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> Stuff: (66k)
> Everbright Greater Vampiric Tentacle Rod 54,000g (36k,+18k-2k,+2k)
> 
> - Lesser Corrosive Crystal 1,500g
> ...



Vertexx, wil please let me know which books these are from and their page numbers. I've got too many books and not enough space in brain to remember what's where.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 12, 2008)

Drakir I tallied your equipment. I think your prices are off, unless I am mistake they should be:

Night Ward 16,850
Ariadne 34,000
Eriale 8,000

After subtracting everything else (including cash left over) you have an extra 6,874 gp. Feel free to spend it however you choose.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 13, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Vertexx, wil please let me know which books these are from and their page numbers. I've got too many books and not enough space in brain to remember what's where.




I'll get you some page numbers but they are all from the MIC (though I'm still mulling over the gloves and the +2 bonus on the rod). I kind of built my cleric concept around the greater tentacle rod, and the forgotten god who's cabalistic clerics are more like charismatic cult leaders than cloistered clergy...wow I should change his name to C like in V for Vendetta 

I do have a question about the rod though. It states that when its activated it makes 6 attacks at its own attack bonus against 1 target, but what about the rest of the round? Can it make Attacks of Opportunity, and if so can it make multiples since we all have combat reflexes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 13, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> I do have a question about the rod though. It states that when its activated it makes 6 attacks at its own attack bonus against 1 target, but what about the rest of the round? Can it make Attacks of Opportunity, and if so can it make multiples since we all have combat reflexes?




Not sure. I 'm gonna run this by the experts in the D&D 3rd Edition Rules forum. Whatever comes closes to the RAw is what I'm going to use.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the items, I'll correct that tonight, and hopefully I'll be able to finish the background too by then. I'm sorry that it's taking so long, but work is really bogging me down right now :/


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 13, 2008)

drakir_nosslin said:


> Thanks for the info on the items, I'll correct that tonight, and hopefully I'll be able to finish the background too by then. I'm sorry that it's taking so long, but work is really bogging me down right now :/




I'm in no rush to get this started and I'm stillmulling over how to kick it off, so you've got plenty of time to finalize your character.


----------



## Phaezen (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Reveille, this sounds intriguing.

Would you be willing to consider a reflavoured Paladin?  Otherwise a Rogue could be interesting.

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 14, 2008)

Phaezen said:


> Would you be willing to consider a reflavoured Paladin?




What do you have in mind for this?

Here are my suggestions

```
Aura of Evil
Detect Good
Smite Good
Lay on Hands 
 - Negative Energy 
   - Heals Undead
   - Harms the living
Aura of Menace
 - Works like [i]Cause Fear[/i]
   - Creatures that have an 
   equal amount of hd or less
   than you become frightened
   on a failed Will save
Channel Negative Energy
Blackguard Spell List
```

Also, a freshly created feat for this concept:

*Terrifying Presence*
You are able to instill fear in creatures that wouldn't normally be affected by you.
*Prerequisite:* Aura of Menace class feature
*Benefit:* You are considered to have three virtual hit dice for the purpose of striking fear in your foes.
*Special:* You can gain this feat more than once, its effects stack.


----------



## Phaezen (Nov 14, 2008)

Reveille said:


> What do you have in mind for this?
> 
> Here are my suggestions




More or less what I had in mind.  I am slightly worries that the vampire blackgaurd might be a bit monochromatic and might not fit the Waterdeep/Nobility theme.  What I'll do is work on both the blackguard and rogue concepts over the weekend and post them for you to have a look at and give some feedback.

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 15, 2008)

Phaezen said:


> More or less what I had in mind.  I am slightly worries that the vampire blackgaurd might be a bit monochromatic and might not fit the Waterdeep/Nobility theme.  What I'll do is work on both the blackguard and rogue concepts over the weekend and post them for you to have a look at and give some feedback.
> 
> Phaezen




I wouldn't worry about it so much. I can see it working. Shoot for Lawful Evil as alignment. I can imagine your character as being the brains working from behind the scenes. This concept would work great as a multiclassed sorcerer. Also worth considering is that I'd allow for powers to be shut off and thereby not always be in use. That would come in handy for this concept too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 15, 2008)

Saturday bump.


----------



## Phaezen (Nov 16, 2008)

Just to give an idea where I am heading.

Just noticed that in Pathfinder humans get a +2 to one ability, I will factor that in tomorrow and adjust accordingly.  Most likely add to Charisma.

[sblock=Personality]
Vandaros appears to be an Illuskan Noble, as he was in life, favouring light armour, longsword, short sword, and always dressed in the latest fashion.  Like most young noblemen he favours a two weapon style of combat.

He is charming and intellegent, keeping his worship of Shar hidden but always seeking to draw those with influence in the city into the web of Shar.
[/sblock]

Edit: New block up later in the thread

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2008)

BUMP. Still Recruiting. 

Phaezen, please fix the code formatiing for your character.


----------



## Phaezen (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry about the formatting going skew, I will fix it and add equipment this evening.

Phaezen


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like we still need an arcane caster to round out the group at least? I hate it when people jump into a recruiting thread, call dibs on a class and then never actually submit a character sheet. It just stops new folks that are interested from even considering the game.


----------



## Phaezen (Nov 26, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> Looks like we still need an arcane caster to round out the group at least? I hate it when people jump into a recruiting thread, call dibs on a class and then never actually submit a character sheet. It just stops new folks that are interested from even considering the game.




I could work some sorcerer into my character if needed, it would fit the Shar theme very well.

Edit: Reveille - would you be willing to let the Paldin multiclassing restriction slide?  

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Phaezen said:


> Edit: Reveille - would you be willing to let the Paldin multiclassing restriction slide?




What do you have in mind?


----------



## Phaezen (Nov 26, 2008)

Reveille said:


> What do you have in mind?




Concept would be a hidden champion of Shar, using sorcery to augment his combat abilities as well as to help influence matters behind the scene.  He will be a very subtle charater, keeping his abilities hidden, while luring those around him into the net of Shar.

Basically looking at using a bit of 4e flavour for the paladin class, in other words he is a champion of his god (in this case Shar), not of an alignment.  Most likey go with sorcerer, arcane bloodline, with the Shadow Weave Magic feat (Players Guide to Faerun pg 43) and alternate levels between the classes.

Not a train smash if you say no.

Phaezen


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 27, 2008)

Phaezen, theres always the Knight training feat from the Eberron Campaign Setting that allows you choose any one other class that you can freely multiclass with paladin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2008)

Phaezen, I'll allow the multiclass (w/o the need of expending a feat). I've said it before and I'll say it again; the mix is a brillaint for your concept.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2008)

Vetexx, how are you coming along with your character?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm liking the whole cult leader concept I'm playing around with, but wasn't going to spend any more time on it if the game wasn't going to get off the ground. With only 3 people, I didn't know if you were going forward with it.

I have a question about the armbands of bloodrage though. The description states that during the blood rage I take 5 dmg a round. Does this dmg bypass temporary HP or come off temp first?

I couldn't decide for a while on several smaller adventuring items or one big role playing item. But I'll settle on this configuration, unless I can get a a negative energy version of the healing belt.



[sblock=Description & Style] This slender vampire is nothing if not the epitomy of sly charm. His long black hair is always shining and perfectly groomed. His perfect porcelain skin has the pallor of alabaster, which only serves to attract women to him like a moth to the flame. While he often maintains a male form, it is not uncommon to sometimes find a stunning young woman that shares many of Rangta’s personality traits when he is not around. The massive tower shield he carries into battle matches his thick black armor, and both bear the symbol of an elder elemental eye unlike that of any deity anyone has ever heard of. Strangely he doesn’t seem to carry a weapon, but only an oddly bound two foot rod at his belt with a sickly green crystal set into its base. His lust extends well beyond blood and he can often be found hosting bachnals from the bottom of a pile of gorgeous young folk deep into the night, many of which take up the call of the elder elemental eye in his name. Amongst the myriad tangle of limbs several violet tentacles can sometimes be glimpsed through the din of flesh. [/sblock]
  [sblock=Rangta]Name: Rangta Shandalla
  Class: Cleric 3 /Bard 3
  Race: Changeling, Psychic* Vampire
  Type: Undead/Shapeshifter
  Size: M
  Gender: Male
  Alignment: NE
  Domains: 
  - Lust, 1/day +3 Cha for 1 minute
  - Pride, Reroll save results of 1

  Hit Dice: 12+2D12+15 (44)
  Speed: 20
  Armor Class: 31 (+9 Armor, +1 Dex,  +5 Shield, +6 natural) Touch 11
  Initiative: +6
  Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+7

  Abilities: (base, + racial, + template)
  Str 16 +3 (10 +6)
  Dex 14 +2 (10 +4)
  Con -
  Int 14 +2 (12 +2)
  Wis 22 +6 (18, +2, +2)
  Cha 20 +5 (14 +2 +4)

  Attack: RodX6 +18 (1d6acid+14/X2)

  Special Attacks: 
  Blood Drain 
  Children of the Night 
_Dominate Person _as a Standard Action. 
  *Wisdom Drain, on a Touch or Slam, deal 1d6 Wisdom Drain (no save). For each point of Wisdom,
  the Vampire gains 5 Temporary HP for 1 hour. Usable 1/round.
  * Wisdom Drain Aura – all living creatures within a 10’ radius take 1 point of Wisdom Drain per round 
  Create Spawn 
Inspire Courage +2 3/day
Spells
  Rebuke Undead 8/day

  Special Qualities:
_Polymorph_, as a Standard Action into a Bat, Dire Bat, Wolf, orDire Wolf 
  Damage Reduction 10 / silver and magic.
  Fast Healing – 5 
_Gaseous Form _as a Standard Action. Fly at 20’ with Perfect maneuverability.
_Spider Climb_, always on.
  Resists: Cold 10, Electricity 10, Turn +4

  Saves: Fort +5 Ref +12 Will +6

  Skills: (48 pts)
  Bluff 16 +1+5+10
  Intimidate 8 1+5+2
  Hide 13 1+2+10
  Move Silent 13 1+2+10
  Concentrate 1
  Spot 15 1+6+8
  Search 11 1+2+8
  Listen 15 1+6+8
  Sense Motive 3 1+2
Perform (sing) 11 6+5
  Knowledge Planes 1 
  Knowledge Religion 1
  Knowledge History 7  5+2 

  Languages: Common, Draconic, Auran, Elven, Infernal, Abyssal, Terran, Dwarf, Celestial, Ignan, Gnome, Drow, Giant

  Feats:
  1 Profane Lifeleech – spend 1 rebuke to drain 1d6 hp for every living target within 30ft burst
  3 Song of the Heart – +1 to inspirational songs
  (Bonus Vampire)
  - Alertness
  - Combat reflexes
  - Dodge
  - Improved Initiative
  - Lightning Reflexes

Spells Slots cleric/bard: 4/4+1/3+1 & 3/3

Bard Spells Known: 
Inspirational Boost, Comp Language, Detect Door

Cleric spells:
1st ...
2nd ...

  Stuff: (66k) 
  Greater Tentacle Rod of Collision* 52,000g (36k,+18k-2k) -MIC pg 62 *31
  - Lesser Acid Assault Crystal 1,500g -MIC pg 64
  +1 Full Plate 2,650g
  +1 Tower Shield 1.180g
  Bands of Blood Rage 2,600g -MIC pg202
  Ring of Arming 5,000g
Clerics robes
Backpack 2g

  1,070gp[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> I'm liking the whole cult leader concept I'm playing around with, but wasn't going to spend any more time on it if the game wasn't going to get off the ground. With only 3 people, I didn't know if you were going forward with it.



There is a soultion to every problem. Thee players is one under the minimum need, so if we fail to recruit more players by December 8th, recruitment will close and I'll allow the current players to use the gestalt rules. 

This isn't to say that I'm gona sit around and twiddle my thumbs while waiting for people to join the game. I want to start the game no later than Dec. 3rd. The retcon of character to gestalt won't happen until after recruitment closes, until then I'll take it easy on the encounters and make things a little more social based for the characters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2008)

Vertexx, please refresh my memory as to which Dragon mag those domains are from.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have no problem with social encounters or gestalt so it looks like we're all good 

Both of my domains are from the back of the Spell compendium.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 28, 2008)

Does this mean that I can't play? :/

I'd like to join this motley crew; I have a few character concepts in mind, but I'll want to review who's playing what to help me along.

If I'm reading it correctly, there is currently a Paladin/Sorcerer, a Cleric of Bane, and a Rogue... or am I missing something?

One concept I'm tinkering with is a Gondite; a fellow who has traded his life for unlife so that he may continue his work as an inventor... this guy could easily be a Mage (with 'artificer' flavour).

I'm also thinking about an "urban" Ranger or Druid; a vampire who has become so passionate about an area (or something/one IN the area) that he has sacrificed his own life to keep an eye on it...

And of course, Bard.  Because Bards are awesome.  More on that one later.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 28, 2008)

@ Herobizkit - Aside from my cleric being a follower of the Elder Elemental Eye as opposed to Bane, your assessment seems right. Since the recruitment cuttoff is set for the 8th you're not too late.

A Gondite would make an interesting combination with my cult leader ;p your character's faith is concerned with where all things came from and mine is concerned with where they are going, like the beginning and end of the same  story. And there is no down side to playing a magely type since everyones HD are d12s because of the vampire template.

A bard could help bring newcomers into the "Tavern" we are going to be in charge of a bit better than a sniper or crotchety old druid can.

66k for gear can take a while to get through, so get a move on


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 29, 2008)

[Note: this post rambles; I am brainstorming and writing as I go]

Man, if I have to get all my gear form the Pathfinder Alpha rulebook, I have a lot of reading ahead of me.

I believe I'm going to combine my concepts.  I envision a Bard whose cover story is a quiet, bookish sort who dabbles in machinery/clockworks (especially toys for the children).  In the Tavern/Inn, he can be seen telling all sorts of stories, entertaining with his magical tricks and gizmos, and always happy to listen to whatever stories people have in return (and sometimes doling out drinks in excess, because hey, he's a swell guy).

I envision his "avatar" as a younger Anthony Hopkins from the first Zorro movie, accent and all, specifically the part where Hopkins is disguised as a servant to a noble.  In fact, I might even play this up and "serve" one of the PC's (because, after all, no one suspects the help).

In this character's backstory, prior to being Embraced, he had aspirations of becoming an Artificer.  Somewhere along the way, he learned of the existence of a lost Library somewhere in Undermountain which contained a wealth of plans, schemata, and notes from a (now lost) Gond sect.  He began wandering from town to town, searching for information regarding the sect.  Upon his journey, he was attacked and nearly left for dead.  A female vampire was taken by his looks and chose to Embrace him as her plaything.

... more as I think of it later.  I mean, he IS only level 3.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 29, 2008)

Awesome Herobizkit, pure awesomeness. I'm really digging your concept.

Man, I cannot wait for this game to hit the ground running!


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 30, 2008)

My crunch is likely going to be all wrong, so bear with me.  I do have a few questions:

* Is the vampire template in the Pathfinder books as well?

* Just so I understand the character creation, I roll up a PC as normal, do my 3 levels of Bard, and THEN apply the template?  Or do I add the template from the get-go so as to enjoy all the benefits of the heightened stats?

* The point-buy has me confused.  Our stats start at 10's and we get 20 points to dole out.  Assuming I spend nothing on Con, I can have 14's in all stats for 20 points.  If this is the case, why do everyone else's stats seem so lower than they can be?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Herobizkit said:


> Is the vampire template in the Pathfinder books as well?



No. Use the template found in the Monster Manual.



Herobizkit said:


> Just so I understand the character creation, I roll up a PC as normal, do my 3 levels of Bard, and THEN apply the template?



Yes. However you do not generate a Con score.



Herobizkit said:


> The point-buy has me confused.  Our stats start at 10's and we get 20 points to dole out.  Assuming I spend nothing on Con, I can have 14's in all stats for 20 points.  If this is the case, why do everyone else's stats seem so lower than they can be?



As your PC is undead, you don't have a Con score to worry about. You do not assign points to Constitution. And you are right; you can top out each score at 14 before adding racial and template modifiers.

Don't know about the latter, I'll have to check it out later. That all for tonight. I'm sacking out.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 30, 2008)

Question: Would you let the 2nd lvl cleric spell "extend tentacles" from the SC work for my greater tentacle rod? Just trying to figure out my prepared spells.


----------



## Phaezen (Nov 30, 2008)

Some changes to my character, He is now Paladin 2, Sorcerer 1.  I need to double check a few things, add some mundane equipment and confirm his spells, which I will do Monday

Vertexx69: Vandaros also has a cult leader slant, though he is very subtle about it.  His methods for  recruiting lend nicely into work with Rangta for the most part, so I have included a bit of that in the background.  Let me know if you are happy with that.

[sblock=Vandaros]
	
	



```
[FONT=Courier New]
Name:           Vandaros Evenstar        Age:            23
Class/Level:    Evil Paladin 2, Sorceror 1      Gender:         Male
Region:         Waterdeep
Race:           Human, Illuskan, Vampire        Height:         5'6
Alignment:      Lawful Evil                     Weight:         160
Deity:          Shar                            Speed:          20
Hair:           Black                           Eyes:           Green
Size:           Medium                          Skin:           Pale

Ability        Score    Mod    AC Total     26   Flat    Attack
Strength         18    +4    Base         10   Foot    Bonus 
Dexterity        19    +4    Natural      08    22      +2
Constitution     --    --    Size         --           
Intelligence     16    +3    Deflection   --   Touch   Grapple
Wisdom           14    +2    Dexterity    04    16     Total   +6
Charisma         22    +6    Armor        02           BAB     +2
                                Shield         --           STR     +4
Hit Points    Current  Total    Magic        02           Size    --
Race + Class      46      46    Misc. Mod.   00           Misc.   --

Saving Throws                        Non-Standard Attacks          
            Fort   Ref    Will              Unarmed
Total           +9     +12    +10    Hit Bonus    +6    
Base Save       +3     +0     +2     Damage       1d6+Energy Drain
Ability         ---    +4     +2     Critical     x2
Class           +6     +6     +6     Range       Melee
Feat            ---    +2     ---    Type         B
Conditional     ---    ---    ---    Notes  Non-Lethal

Initiative      +8         Damage Reduction  10/Silver and Magic
Dex             +4         Fast Healing 5
Misc            +4         Resistance; Cold/Electricity 10
                           Turn Resistance +8

           Attack
Attack           Bonus    Damage   Critical   Range   Type   Weight   Notes
Longsword       +5      1d8+4    19-20/x2    xxx     S       lbs.  +2 Attack +2d6 Damage vs Humans
Shortsword      +5      1d6+2    19-20/x2    xxx     S       lbs.  Store 1 Spell
Dagger          +6      1d4+1    19-20/x2    10      P       lbs.  5 Charges Per Day;1 

Charge +3 Att/Dam; 3 Charge +3 Seeking; 5 Charge +3 Seeking Bane

                       Key      Skill     Ability       Ranks       Misc.      Magic
Skills             Ability   Modifier   Modifier   Class Skill   Modifier   Modifier  

Notes
Acrobatics             DEX       +4         +4           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1
Appraise               INT       +3         +3           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx         
Bluff                  CHA       +18        +4           3/Y        +11         xxx          
Climb                  STR       +4         +4           xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1
Craft                  INT       ---        ---          ----       ---         ---          
 -                      -        +3         +3           xx/Y       xxx         xxx         
Diplomacy              CHA       +11        +6           2/Y        +3          xxx         
Disguise               CHA       +6         +6           xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1
Escape Artist          DEX       +4         +4           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1
Heal                   WIS       +2         +2           Xx/N       xxx         xxx         
Intimidate             CHA       +6         +6           xx/Y       xxx         xxx         
Knowledge              INT       ---        ---          ----       ---         ---          
 - Nobility & Royalty   -        +8         +2           2/Y        +3          xxx         
 - Religion             -        +9         +3           3/Y        +3          xxx         
Perception             WIS       +12        +2           xx/Y       +10         xxx          

   
Ride                   DEX       +4         +4           xx/N       xxx         xxx         
Sense Motive           WIS       +17        +2           2/Y        +13         xxx         
Spellcraft             INT       +9         +3           3/Y        +3          xxx       1
Stealth                DEX       +12        +4           xx/Y       +8          xxx       1
Survival               WIS       +2         +2           xx/N       xxx         xxx         
Swim                   STR       +4         +4           xx/Y       xxx         xxx       2
                                                                                       
1. Armor Check Penalty                                                       
2. Double Armor Check Penalty                                                
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Languages (Read/Write, Speak)
Common
Illuskan
Elven

Feats
AlertnessVampire +2 Perception and Sense Motive
Combat ReflexesVampire Additional AOO
DodgeVampire +1 Dodge bonus to AC
Improved InitiativeVampire +4 on initiative
Lightning ReflexesVampire +2 Reflex Saves
Twin Sword Style Human, Players Guide to Faerun 46, +2 Shield Bonus vs 1 enemy when wielding 2 swords. 
Two Weapon FightingLevel 1 Reduce Penalties for fighting with two weapons
Shadow Weave Magic Level 3 Players Guide to Faerun 43.
Echew Materials Bonus Sorcerer 1

Class Traits:
Paladin (Evil)
Aura of Evil
Detect Good, At Will
Smite Good, 1/Day 6 to attack, +2 To Damage
Divine Grace +6 To All saves
Lay on Hands, Heal undead 12 hp/day

Sorcerer
Cantrips, At will
GhostSound, Bleed, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
Lv 1, 5/Day
Chill Touch, Ray of Enfeeblement
Bloodline: Arcane
SKill: (Knowledge Religion)
Arcane Bond: Short Sword

Template Traits
Undead                        Blood Drain
Bonus Feats                   Children of the Night
Ability Increase              Dominate
Natural Armor Increase        Create Spawn       
Slam Attack                   Energy Drain
Alternate Form                Damage Reduction
Fast Healing                  Gaseous Form
Cold/Electricity Resistance   Spider Climb
Turn Resistance

 
Equipment                   Cost     Weight     Reference/Pg. #
Longsword +1 Human Bane        8315      4  lb        
Shortsword +1 Spell Storing    8310      2  lb        
Ring of Mind Shielding         8000      -  lb        
Ring of Prtection +2           8000      -  lb        
Rod of Metamagic, Silence,les  3000      3  lb        
Bracers of Armour +2           4000      1  lb           
Disc of Secrets                 200      -  lb        Cormyr 154
Fiery Tunic                    5000      2            MIC 99
Amulet of Natural Armour +2    8000      -  lb        
Gauntlet of Infinite Blades    6500      1            MIC 101
Boots of Swift Passage         5000      1  lb        MIC 78
Eternal Wand Shield             820      -  lb        MIC 159
Nobles Outfit                    75     10  lb
Signet Ring                       5      -  lb
Variety of Jewelry, headpieces
rings, earrings, necklaces      200      2  lb
Belt Pouch * 2                    2      1  lb
Spell component pouch             5      2  lb
Encumbrance                   31 lbs, Light.


Light:      00-135  lbs.
Medium:     136-270 lbs.
Heavy:      271-405 lbs.
Push/Drag:  2025    lbs,
Lift:       405/810 lbs.

Platinum:   50 
Gold:       68
Silver:     xxxxx
Copper:     xxxxx[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=notes]
The Disc of Secrets is from the Cormyr Adventure, It is a basic Holy Symbol of Shar Disguised as a piece of jewelry.  There is a command phrase to reveal its true form and to hide it.

The Daggers are from the gauntlet of infinite blades.  They are normal, except when charges are expended.

The eternal wand can be used twice a day.

The Arcane Bond, if I read it correctly, means can use my Shortsword to cast one extra spell a day.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Vandaros, a hidden servant of Shar, spends a lot of time at the tavern, looking for bored young nobles he can seduce into worshipping Shar to lead them to thier oblivion.  He is often involved with Rangta's Bachnals, seducing nobles with various mind altering drugs and slowly draining thier enthusiasm for life and convincing them that life cannot compare with the pureness of oblivion.

Vandaros appears as a pale young noble, always dressed in the latest fashions, a peculiarity of his is a striking vest he often wears. Seemingly woven of red and yellow gems the flame like patterns seem to move and flicker like a living flame as he moves.  He plays continualy with a dagger when he is bored ,both feigned or real.[/sblock]

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> Question: Would you let the 2nd lvl cleric spell "extend tentacles" from the SC work for my greater tentacle rod? Just trying to figure out my prepared spells.



The range is personal. I'll allow under the cirumstance that you sacrifice one of your feats for this purpose.

In the mean time I'll try to write up that feat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Some things Phaezen. 

01. You need a Wisdom of 15 to take the Shadow Weave Magic feat.
02. If you want Twin Sword Style you will need to change your character's region to Sembia or Waterdeep
03. You need to add in the weight of your gear and figure your encumbrance.
04. As per the material you are pulling from the Cormyr book, you either need to link to it *or* scan the pages that have the material on them and email them my way. I don't have this book so I need verification of their existence.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 30, 2008)

No need Rev, I'll just take other spells.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> No need Rev, I'll just take other spells.



Oh well. If you want to take this feat the next time you gain one feel free to:

*Writhing Spell [Metamagic]*
Spells that have a range of personal can be used on a tentacled appendage.
*Benefit:* Spells you cast that have a range of personal now have a range of touch, but only if the creature or item touched has tentacles. The application of this feat to the spell does not increase its level.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2008)

BTW Vertexx, having watched RHPS on Halloween weekend I have to correct you on your sig. 

Franks exact words are: Even smiling makes my face ache.


----------



## Phaezen (Dec 1, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Some things Phaezen.
> 
> 01. You need a Wisdom of 15 to take the Shadow Weave Magic feat.



I'll double check the prerequisites, but I read it as wis 15 or Shar as patron deity



> 02. If you want Twin Sword Style you will need to change your character's region to Sembia or Waterdeep



I will fix that, should be a Waterdeep region.  I'll blame typing the block up just before midnight.



> 03. You need to add in the weight of your gear and figure your encumbrance.



I will do that after work this evening, as noted, it was getting way to close to midnight when I was doing the block .



> 04. As per the material you are pulling from the Cormyr book, you either need to link to it and scan the pages that have the material on them and email them my way. I don't have this book so I need verification of their existence.



Will do.  no real in game effect on the symbol, just disguises the holy symbol as mundane jewelry.

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2008)

Phaezen said:


> I'll double check the prerequisites, but I read it as wis 15 or Shar as patron deity




You are right, it does say that. It is you sheet that needs changing then. You need to change your Deity line to say Shar instead of Bane.


----------



## Phaezen (Dec 1, 2008)

Reveille said:


> You are right, it does say that. It is you sheet that needs changing then. You need to change your Deity line to say Shar instead of Bane.



Facepalm!

Fixed, as is the region, encumberance and some mundane eq added.  Just a question regarding starting date (Fr time) I would like to check I am at the right page concerning goings on within the realms.

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Phaezen said:


> Fixed, as is the region, encumberance and some mundane eq added.



I'd like to test out my hombrewed encumbrance system, so if you don't mind changing it again.



Phaezen said:


> Just a question regarding starting date (Fr time) I would like to check I am at the right page concerning goings on within the realms.




I haven't given it much thought, so I'm gonna take a stab at 1373, Nightal 1.

I doubt I'll change it, but if I do, I'll post an update here.


----------



## Phaezen (Dec 2, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I'd like to test out my hombrewed encumbrance system, so if you don't mind changing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Changed the encumbrance, and the end of the Year of Rogue Dragons, nice.  Just as Shar is stating to get busy 

Phaezen


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 3, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in and politely bow out of this PbP.  I can see you are all very into it, but at the moment, I am not.  I'll peek in from time to time.  Thanks for considering me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2008)

STILL RECRUITING! Recruitment ends 12/8/08. Will entertain alt slots after that point.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 8, 2008)

Reveille said:


> BTW Vertexx, having watched RHPS on Halloween weekend I have to correct you on your sig.
> 
> Franks exact words are: Even smiling makes my face ache.




Yah I know, but out of context that sentence doesn't make sense. The whole line is: Its so hard to have a good time. Even smiling makes my face ache. ;p

So do we need to add 3 Geshtalt lvls to our toons, or is this not happening? You said we were starting IC on the 3rd with a deadline of the 8th (tommorow) for toon submissions, but I haven't seen an IC thread yet.


----------



## Phaezen (Dec 8, 2008)

I am also ready to start.

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys, we really need at least one more player before I start this up. I will not start with less than three. I'm going to go ahead and ask you to modify your characters, take them up to level 5 and make them gestalt.

When the third player starts up work on their character I'll post up the IC/Game thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Drakir, if you're out there and reading this you need to let us know if you are still in this with the rest of the group.


----------



## Phaezen (Dec 10, 2008)

Gestalt and Level 5, got it.  I will work on the character a bit tonight and tomorrow and try to have it up by Friday.

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Bump. Still interested in GMIng this.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you still recruiting or just trying to get your current recruits in line?

If you're recruiting, I'd be up for a spot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 4, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> Are you still recruiting or just trying to get your current recruits in line?
> 
> If you're recruiting, I'd be up for a spot.




Both.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 4, 2009)

Still level 5/Gestalt? or will that depend on the players?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 4, 2009)

Excellent.  I'd like to throw my hat in the ring then.

Assuming you're still considering 5th/Gestalt, I'm thinking Human Sorcer/Monk.

I see him as being a minor-to-mid-level functionary in a trade guild; and will lean towards economically useful spells (communication & divination spells) for most of his reportoire.  Rather than being typically "monkish" as supernaturally-imbued combat-badassery due to a stronger-than-usual connection to the Negative plane (which will supported by feat selection).

Thoughts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 5, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> Assuming you're still considering 5th/Gestalt, I'm thinking Human Sorcer/Monk.



Okey-doke. That'll work.



Pyrex said:


> I see him as being a minor-to-mid-level functionary in a trade guild; and will lean towards economically useful spells (communication & divination spells) for most of his reportoire.  Rather than being typically "monkish" as supernaturally-imbued combat-badassery due to a stronger-than-usual connection to the Negative plane (which will supported by feat selection).
> 
> Thoughts?




It works. Feel free to peruse Libris Mortis and the Completes for feat selection, I know there are some good ones in those for your concept.

We just need Vertexx to chime in regarding if he's still wants to play. If not, thaen I'll have you two up your total levl by 2 each and we'll get the ball rolling. Vertexx has until the 10th, after that I'm going to close recruiting and get the ball rolling for real this time.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 5, 2009)

Reveille said:


> It works. Feel free to peruse Libris Mortis and the Completes for feat selection, I know there are some good ones in those for your concept..




Yeah, there are a couple LM feats I've got in mind. I'll try and have a draft up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 6, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> Yeah, there are a couple LM feats I've got in mind. I'll try and have a draft up today or tomorrow.




I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 6, 2009)

My work-in-progress has been posted in the Rogue's Gallery.

I still need to do equipment and spells, as well as add some fluff; but the bulk of the crunch is ready for review.

I don't recall seeing, I assume we're using standard equipment for 13th level (110k gp)?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok I'm still here  I'll try to have my cult leader updated by tomorrow after re-familiarizing myself with him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 7, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Ok I'm still here  I'll try to have my cult leader updated by tomorrow after re-familiarizing myself with him.




All righty. I look forward to getting this started.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 7, 2009)

Reveille said:


> All righty. I look forward to getting this started.




I will post my updated sheet Sunday evening for final ok.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 7, 2009)

A few more questions since we have so much more money to deal with:

Is it ok for me to buy the battle rattle? Activated as part of bardic music gives +1 to inspire courage. usable once per combat. 3000g 
(DR331 pg. 88)

Would it be ok to have a minorly inteligent item? (just the bare minimum, 1 lesser power no speech even.) +3700g

I posted him in the RG.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 8, 2009)

Just as an innocent question

Does anyone have a link to an excel chargen for pathfinder?

I am trying to make sure all my details add up.....


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 8, 2009)

Whats a chargen? Is that short for character generator? The pathfinder site won't even let me download a copy of the beta, but I do have a .pdf of the character sheet if you'd like that.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 8, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Whats a chargen? Is that short for character generator? The pathfinder site won't even let me download a copy of the beta, but I do have a .pdf of the character sheet if you'd like that.




Character Generator.

I am looking for something that auto calculates, 35+ degree weather combined with 80%+ humidity is turning my brain into mush 

Other than that here we go:

[sblock=Vandaros]

     [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Name:           Vandaros Evenstar        Age:            23[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Class/Level:    Evil Paladin 5, Sorceror 5      Gender:         Male[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Region:         Waterdeep[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Race:           Human, Illuskan, Vampire        Height:         5'6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Alignment:      Lawful Evil                     Weight:         160[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Deity:          Shar                            Speed:          20[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hair:           Black                           Eyes:           Green[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Size:           Medium                          Skin:           Pale[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ability        Score    Mod    AC Total     27   Flat    Attack[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Strength         18    +4    Base         10   Foot    Bonus [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dexterity        20    +5    Natural      08    22      +2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Constitution     --    --    Size         --           [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Intelligence     16    +3    Deflection   --   Touch   Grapple[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wisdom           14    +2    Dexterity    05    16     Total   +9[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Charisma         22    +6    Armor        02           BAB     +5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                Shield         --           STR     +4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hit Points    Current  Total    Magic        02           Size    --[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Race + Class      68      68    Misc. Mod.   00           Misc.   --[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Saving Throws                        Non-Standard Attacks          [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]            Fort   Ref    Will              Unarmed[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Total           +10    +14    +12    Hit Bonus    +6    [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Base Save       +4     +1     +4     Damage       1d6+Energy Drain[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ability         ---    +5     +2     Critical     x2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Class           +6     +6     +6     Range       Melee[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Feat            ---    +2     ---    Type         B[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Conditional     ---    ---    ---    Notes  Non-Lethal[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Initiative      +8         Damage Reduction  10/Silver and Magic[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dex             +4         Fast Healing 5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Misc            +4         Resistance; Cold/Electricity 10[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                           Turn Resistance +8[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]           Attack[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Attack           Bonus    Damage   Critical   Range   Type   Weight   Notes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Longsword       +9      1d8+4    19-20/x2    xxx     S       lbs.  +2 Attack +2d6 Damage vs Humans[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Shortsword      +9      1d6+2    19-20/x2    xxx     S       lbs.  Store 1 Spell[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dagger          +10      1d4+1    19-20/x2    10      P       lbs.  5 Charges Per Day;1 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Charge +3 Att/Dam; 3 Charge +3 Seeking; 5 Charge +3 Seeking Bane[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                       Key      Skill     Ability       Ranks       Misc.      Magic[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Skills             Ability   Modifier   Modifier   Class Skill   Modifier   Modifier  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Notes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Acrobatics             DEX       +5         +5           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Appraise               INT       +3         +3           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bluff                  CHA       +18        +4           3/Y        +11         xxx          [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Climb                  STR       +4         +4           xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Craft                  INT       ---        ---          ----       ---         ---          [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] -                      -        +3         +3           xx/Y       xxx         xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diplomacy              CHA       +11        +6           2/Y        +3          xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Disguise               CHA       +6         +6           xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Escape Artist          DEX       +5         +5           Xx/Y       xxx         xxx       1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Heal                   WIS       +2         +2           Xx/N       xxx         xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Intimidate             CHA       +6         +6           xx/Y       xxx         xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Knowledge              INT       ---        ---          ----       ---         ---          [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] - Nobility & Royalty   -        +8         +2           2/Y        +3          xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] - Religion             -        +9         +3           3/Y        +3          xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Perception             WIS       +12        +2           xx/Y       +10         xxx          [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ride                   DEX       +5         +5           xx/N       xxx         xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sense Motive           WIS       +17        +2           2/Y        +13         xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Spellcraft             INT       +9         +3           3/Y        +3          xxx       1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Stealth                DEX       +13        +5           xx/Y       +8          xxx       1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Survival               WIS       +2         +2           xx/N       xxx         xxx         [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Swim                   STR       +4         +4           xx/Y       xxx         xxx       2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                                                                       [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1. Armor Check Penalty                                                       [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2. Double Armor Check Penalty                                                [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Languages (Read/Write, Speak)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Common[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Illuskan[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Elven[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Feats[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]AlertnessVampire +2 Perception and Sense Motive[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Combat ReflexesVampire Additional AOO[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]DodgeVampire +1 Dodge bonus to AC[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Improved InitiativeVampire +4 on initiative[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lightning ReflexesVampire +2 Reflex Saves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Twin Sword Style Human, Players Guide to Faerun 46, +2 Shield Bonus vs 1 enemy when wielding 2 swords. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Two Weapon FightingLevel 1 Reduce Penalties for fighting with two weapons[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Shadow Weave Magic Level 3 Players Guide to Faerun 43.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Echew Materials Bonus Sorcerer 1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Class Traits:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Paladin (Evil)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Aura of Evil[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Detect Good, At Will[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Smite Good, 2/Day 6 to attack, +5 To Damage[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Divine Grace +6 To All saves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lay on Hands, Heal undead 30 hp/day[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Divine Bond, Weapon (add a +1 enchantment or equivalent for 5 minutes)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Divine Health….[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Channel Negative Energy 7/Day 2d6, 30foot burst[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Spells[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lv 1, 3/Day[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sorcerer[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Cantrips, At will[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Known (6)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]GhostSound, Bleed, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation, Touch of Fatigue, Read Magic[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lv 1, 8/Day[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Known (4)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Chill Touch, Ray of Enfeeblement, Disguise Self, Unseen Servant[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lv 2, 5/Day[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Known (2)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Spectral Hand, Blur[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bloodline: Arcane[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]SKill: (Knowledge Religion)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Arcane Bond: Short Sword[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Template Traits[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Undead                        Blood Drain[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bonus Feats                   Children of the Night[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ability Increase              Dominate[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Natural Armor Increase        Create Spawn       [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Slam Attack                   Energy Drain[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Alternate Form                Damage Reduction[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Fast Healing                  Gaseous Form[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Cold/Electricity Resistance   Spider Climb[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Turn Resistance[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Equipment                   Cost     Weight     Reference/Pg. #[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Longsword +1 Human Bane        8315      4  lb        [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Shortsword +1 Spell Storing    8310      2  lb        [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ring of Mind Shielding         8000      -  lb        [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ring of Prtection +2           8000      -  lb        [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Rod of Metamagic, Silence,les  3000      3  lb        [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bracers of Armour +2           4000      1  lb           [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Disc of Secrets                 200      -  lb        Cormyr 154[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Fiery Tunic                    5000      2            MIC 99[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Amulet of Natural Armour +2    8000      -  lb        [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gauntlet of Infinite Blades    6500      1            MIC 101[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Boots of Swift Passage         5000      1  lb        MIC 78[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Eternal Wand Shield             820      -  lb        MIC 159[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nobles Outfit                    75     10  lb[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Signet Ring                       5      -  lb[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Variety of Jewelry, headpieces[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]rings, earrings, necklaces      200      2  lb[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Belt Pouch * 2                    2      1  lb[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Spell component pouch             5      2  lb[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Encumbrance                   31 lbs, Light.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Light:      00-135  lbs.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Medium:     136-270 lbs.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Heavy:      271-405 lbs.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Push/Drag:  2025    lbs,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lift:       405/810 lbs.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Platinum:   50 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gold:       68[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Silver:     xxxxx[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Copper:     xxxxx [/FONT]


[/sblock]

I will recheck everything tomorrow myself.....


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 8, 2009)

You might want to take the Dimension stride boots like I took instead of those Boots of Swift Passage. They let you TP 20ft the same 5 times a day, but also allow you to TP farther at 1 time if needed, and give +2 to jump for only 2k. save yourself the 3k for another item.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaezen said:


> I will post my updated sheet Sunday evening for final ok.



Thats fine. I'd appreciate it  if you could fromat your sheet to make sense rather it it be a jumbled mess of info. I don't care how you do it at this point, it just needs to be soothing on the eyes.



Vertexx69 said:


> 01. Is it ok for me to buy the battle rattle? Activated as part of bardic music gives +1 to inspire courage. usable once per combat. 3000g
> (DR331 pg. 88)
> 
> 02. Would it be ok to have a minorly inteligent item? (just the bare minimum, 1 lesser power no speech even.) +3700g



01. I need to know the name of the book the Battle Rattle comes from. DR331 is a little to obscure for me to figure out. If it is from the Dalelands adventure book (Scouring of the Weave?) you'll need to provide me with a scan of the info do that I can approve it.

02. If you absolutely want to have an item that is 'awakened' the only way I'll allow it is with Monte Cook's Eldritch Might rules. If you don't have access to them right now, then I'm gonna say no. Its too much to get into and lots of decription/info to understand and I'm not receptive at this point to lend a hand in creating said item.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 8, 2009)

I need the three of you to collaborate on a name for the Inn & Tavern you'll own and be running.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dr331 means Dragon magazine edition 331. I found it at crystalkeep.com.
http://crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-MagicItems-Personal-byLocation.pdf on page 43 of the pdf.

As far as the intelligent item goes, by making it just barely sentient leaves out most of the confusing aspects from the DMG. 

There isn't an NPC personallity that you have to speak for, as it can't speak.

No ego contests or conflicting goals, as it only has an an ego of 5. 

The same alignment as Rangta makes it even more simple, as a new insturment of my deity.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2009)

_Just spitballing a few ideas off the top of my head:_

The Misty Alcove

The Shadowy Dawn

The Darkest Star

The Onyx Dream

_If the tavern is near the water:_

The Stormy Refuge

The Sultry Dusk


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Dr331 means Dragon magazine edition 331. I found it at crystalkeep.com.
> http://crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-MagicItems-Personal-byLocation.pdf on page 43 of the pdf.



Its okay, just remember it only affects allies within 30 feet.



Vertexx69 said:


> As far as the intelligent item goes, by making it just barely sentient leaves out most of the confusing aspects from the DMG.
> 
> There isn't an NPC personallity that you have to speak for, as it can't speak.
> 
> ...



If you really want it go for it. There is absolutely no chance for the item to improve though as I don't want the headache of that in game.

*YOU* are in charge of roleplaying the item. Every once in a blue moon I may exert control, but otherwise, its your baby. You'll have the responsibility of roleplaying the item _and_ your character.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2009)

_Its okay, just remember it only affects allies within 30 feet._

Thats fine  Rangta is built as both a face and a beater, but I think that range is for people that don't have the bardic music ability.

_ If you really want it go for it. There is absolutely no chance for the item to improve though as I don't want the headache of that in game._

That what I'm talkin about, minimum hastle while still being intelligent 

_*YOU* are in charge of roleplaying the item. Every once in a blue moon I may exert control, but otherwise, its your baby. You'll have the responsibility of roleplaying the item __and your character._

Thats why I made it as low as possible. So you wouldn't have to worry about it. I know thats why most DMs just dismiss intellegent items out of hand, so they don't get roped into the headache of another NPC.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 9, 2009)

The establishment will be in the central area of the Castle Ward.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 9, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Is it ok for me to buy the battle rattle? Activated as part of bardic music gives +1 to inspire courage. usable once per combat. 3000g
> (DR331 pg. 88)




Bardic music effects are somewhat non-optimal with undead PC's... :/



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Traits
> An undead creature possesses the following traits (unless otherwise noted in a creature’s entry).
> ...
> •*Immunity to all mind-affecting effects *(charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and *morale* effects).


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 9, 2009)

I've updated the draft of my character with spells & a first run at equipment.  I'll add description & background today or tomorrow.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 9, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> _Just spitballing a few ideas off the top of my head:_
> 
> The Shadowy Dawn
> 
> ...




Sha^w, er I mean I approve of these three.

The Onyx Dream has a nice ring to it though.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> Bardic music effects are somewhat non-optimal with undead PC's... :/



 good call. Looks like I'll be switching from bard to rogue to fill that gap in the group too. Guess I'll repost sometime tonight then. That frees up quite a bit of cash and feats for other things.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok all updated Rev.

And remember guys that this is a Pathfinder game so you might want to peruse that set of rules as it has tons of extra features for Paladin, Sorcerer and Monk including some really cool feats. The feat progression is new feat at 1-3-5...every odd level, so you guys both get an extra one for lvl 5.

The way skills are done is fairly different as well. Like just perception and stealth instead of listen/spot/search/hide/move silently.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 10, 2009)

*goes back to look through thread*

Is there a link to the Pathfinder rules being used?

Edit:
I've Updated my RG entry with some background and description, and also added the extra feat (Able Learner, from Races of Destiny, to net me a bunch of skill points...).  Once I'm at home with my gear books I'll try to finish that up.

Any other important changes I should know of from the Pathfinder rules?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 11, 2009)

yah the sorcerer has a major change being its new "Bloodlines" property that gives you a ton of bonus feats, powers and spells depending on which one you choose. Sorcerers dont get familiars anymore, which is fine considering the party's undead makeup.

The human gets +2 to any stat

Monk gets Manuever training


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 11, 2009)

Now that I found the download, I've updated again to allow for the Pathfinder rules.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 13, 2009)

It looks like we're just about ready Rev as soon as Phaz weighs in on the name of the tavern/Inn/den of ill repute in the spirit of the ")-)- twister"


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 13, 2009)

vertexx69 said:


> it looks like we're just about ready rev as soon as phaz weighs in on the name of the tavern/inn/den of ill repute in the spirit of the ")-)- twister"






phaezen said:


> sha^w, er i mean i approve of these three.
> 
> The onyx dream has a nice ring to it though.





....


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got just a few tweaks yet (mostly finishing gear), but I can be finished whenever our DM says he's ready to begin.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy friday the 13th! Hey Pyrex do any of the tavern names from post 98 give you that good low down tickle? If not, please suggest a few others.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm good with The Onyx Dream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 16, 2009)

All right guys, sorry about my absence, but my mom and fiance needed some attention.

I'll look over the characters today and will start the game on Thursday. I'll need the time in between to sort some things out for the game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 17, 2009)

I've updated my Rogues Gallery original post to include pertinent vampire info that we will need in game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 17, 2009)

I've started up the game!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/250750-pathfinder-vampires-waterdeep.html#post4670267

I'd like everyone to at least post in it once a day that way we can keep it moving. Weekends are excepted.

Floorplans of The Onyx Dream will be forthcoming in the next day or three.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a few questions around how you plan to handle vampire weaknesses:

How do you define running water?  Rivers are easy, but what about oceans & inlets?  How much water does it take?  Can I really not jump over a gutter during a rainstorm[1]?  Are there any altitude limits?  (i.e, If I'm flying 100' up in the air...)

[1]My suggestion:  The water must be at least as wide & deep as your current space. (i.e., you need a 5' wide by 5' deep stream to submerse a vampire in human form, 10' wide by 10' deep to fully immerse a Dire Wolf form vampire)

I have some similar questions on the "home coffin" concept.

Can we have more than one?  If not, what is the process when our "home coffin" is destroyed or concecrated?

How about staking?  I'd assume that the vampire would at least need to be Pinned or otherwise Helpless (somehow rendered unconscious or completely immobile); Buffy-style combat-staking seems unreasonable.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 18, 2009)

mmm combat staking


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: Coffins*
You may have as many as you like, but the rule ist that you need a layer of dirt fully covering the bottom of the coffin that is from the land where the vampire was created (Waterdeep environs). 

Each one of you has a stone coffin in a room in the inn/tavern that cannot be accessed by mortals. The room can only be entered by creatures that are able to bypass near-solid walls. There are six cracks allowing passage into and out of the inn/tavern. Likewise, the stone coffins can only be entered in gaseous form, so it is a major challenge for mortals to challenge you while sleeping.

You don't need to worry about your 'home coffins' being destroyed as that is unlikely to happen.

*RE: Running Water*
The water needs to be awide and deep enough to be fully immersed in it. Since a vampire can't cross an ocean in one night, they need to have their coffin aboard a ship in order to be able to cross it. Also, see the Rogue's Gallery for the template information on creating vampires.

A river or stream can be crossed if the water is absolutely still. Not being able to jump over a gutter full of running rainwater is ridiculous, so you don't need to worry about that little nuissance.

*RE: Staking*
The vampire needs to succeed on a Fort save where the DC is equal to 5 + twice the amount of hit dice the vampire has. 

Failure indicates that the vampire must instantly revert to mist form and retreat to its coffin or is immediately slain.

Success indicates that the vampire takes no ill effect from the attack.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2009)

I've put a request in the Rogues Gallery for each of you to create a quick combat record sheet.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 18, 2009)

Reveille said:


> I've put a request in the Rogues Gallery for each of you to create a quick combat record sheet.





Anything specific you are looking for?

HP's, regen, resistances, ac, saves, attacks and damage?

anything else?

pertinent feats?

Phaezen


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2009)

Phaezen said:


> Anything specific you are looking for?
> 
> HP's, regen, resistances, ac, saves, attacks and damage?
> 
> ...




Everything related to combat and other factors capable of damaging the characters (like sunlight, holy water, etc.)


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 18, 2009)

Reveille said:


> *RE: Coffins*
> You don't need to worry about your 'home coffins' being destroyed as that is unlikely to happen.




Fair enough, that's really the answer I was looking for.



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> *RE: Running Water*
> The water needs to be awide and deep enough to be fully immersed in it.
> ...
> Not being able to jump over a gutter full of running rainwater is ridiculous, so you don't need to worry about that little nuissance.




Glad we're on the same page here. 

You didn't cover my answer on flight though.  I understand that I can't walk over a bridge over a river; but does a dire bat 100' up in the air still see the river as a barrier?



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> *RE: Staking*
> The vampire needs to succeed on a Fort save where the DC is equal to 5 + twice the amount of hit dice the vampire has.
> 
> Failure indicates that the vampire must instantly revert to mist form and retreat to its coffin or is immediately slain.




Wait, what?  

How is that save triggered?  Can anyone force that save just by attacking with a wooden stake/spear in combat?  Why does the save DC increase 4x as fast as your Fort save (with no Con modifier it'll rapidly become impossible)?  Shouldn't the DC be reliant to some extent on the attacker (say, based on damage dealt)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 19, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> Glad we're on the same page here.
> 
> You didn't cover my answer on flight though.  I understand that I can't walk over a bridge over a river; but does a dire bat 100' up in the air still see the river as a barrier?



I'm going to rule that you have to be knowledged that the body of water is there to be affected by it. That means if its a really foggy night and you get lost in the city, you could cross a body of water on foot (over a bridge) without even realizing it. 

Same goes for flight, if you know whwere a body of water is you need to find a way to get around it. If you're so far up that the size of the body of water is insignificant and you cant see it, *and* you are unaware that it is there you can conceivably cross it.



Pyrex said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How is that save triggered?  Can anyone force that save just by attacking with a wooden stake/spear in combat?  Why does the save DC increase 4x as fast as your Fort save (with no Con modifier it'll rapidly become impossible)?  Shouldn't the DC be reliant to some extent on the attacker (say, based on damage dealt)?



Sorry for my ambiguity. And you have a valid point I guess I hadn't fully thought it out. 

In order for the save to be triggered, the attacker needs to rolls high enough to conceivably hit you.

The save DC will be equal to the attackers total attack modifier with  the weapon in question. The save will be REF instead of FORT. A successful save works like the rogue's Evasion ability.

Failure works as previously mentioned.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 19, 2009)

As far as staking goes in those contations, how does my full plate factor into it? A bit of vs a sheet of magical steel, just wondering?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 19, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> As far as staking goes in those contations, how does my full plate factor into it? A bit of vs a sheet of magical steel, just wondering?




The attacker needs to roll high enough to conceviably hit you.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 19, 2009)

Would a stake be considered an improvized or exotic weapon as far as proficiency goes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 19, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Would a stake be considered an improvized or exotic weapon as far as proficiency goes?




It really depends, weapons that can be made from metal can also be made out of wood and have glassteel (if someone could remind me as to which FR book this was in and its pg #, it would be greatly appreciated) or inonwood applied to them; these weapons would belong to their appropriate category. The weapon also to be able to deliver piercing damage.

Buying a wooden stake or taking the time to actually whittle one would classify it simple weapon (really its nothing more than a wooden dagger, so thats how I'm gonna treat it). 

Taking a poiece of stray wood and sanpping it into a sharp point to use as a stake would classify it as an improvised weapon.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 19, 2009)

Reveille said:


> In order for the save to be triggered, the attacker needs to rolls high enough to conceivably hit you.
> 
> The save DC will be equal to the attackers total attack modifier with  the weapon in question. The save will be REF instead of FORT. A successful save works like the rogue's Evasion ability.




Do they just have to _hit_ or do they have to _deal damage_?

If they're trying to stake us through the heart, is there some sort of penalty to their attack roll or is any successful attack with a wooden weapon a potential staking?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> Do they just have to _hit_ or do they have to _deal damage_?




Their _attack roll_ needs to _meet or exceed_ the vampire's AC.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> If they're trying to stake us through the heart, is there some sort of penalty to their attack roll or is any successful attack with a wooden weapon a potential staking?




I'm going to rule it as a called shot. Called shots impose -5 penalty to the attack roll.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmm, with -5 to hit and a DC equal to the attack modifier, combat-staking is starting to sound fairly unlikely again (which, IMO, it should be).  Sounds good.

*waves Rev over to the IC thread where we're waiting for him*  XD


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think we're ready to proceed Rev


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 25, 2009)

Rev's Fiance, Mandy, just posted this in the main forum.

Please keep him in your prayers.

Phaezen


----------

